# Jr's and cdawall's Low Cache OC'ing Club



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok after much consideration, myself and cdawall put some thought into posting a few benches with our e1200's. This does not limit you though from posting. 

This means members with e2xx0's, e1x00's and 4x0s.

EDIT 1/1/09:
After much collaboration with cdawall we have decided that AMD's equivalents can be posted also.
This is as follows:
all of these as long as they are brisbanes
dual cores:
5x00
4xx0
all single core athlons & semprons

We now have a place to get some insight and information on settings to help increase their performance per clock value. Feel free to join in with your lower end Core 2 Solo, low cache Core 2 Duo based Celerons and Pentium Dual Core benchmarks  












EDIT 10/16/10:
*I have now opened up the club to any processor without an L3 cache without excluding the core i3 series*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Current Members:

*1.**cdawall* Sempron 3000+@2485mhz w/1.52v -310fsbx8 CPU/5 497mhz 5-5-5-1569.78s Wprime 32M​Athlon 64 3500+@2776Mhz w/1.25v-308fsbx9 CPU/6 462mhz 4-4-4-1262.589s Wprime 32M​31.641s SuperPI 1M​e1200@3584Mhz w/1.58v-448fsbx8 1:1 448mhz 4-4-4-12​Celeron 440@3857mhz w/1.896v -385.8fsbx10 4:5 482mhz 5-5-5-15 43.3s Wprime 32M​
*2.**JrRacinFan*e1200@3456mhz w/1.5v -432fsbx8 5:6 518mhz 4-4-4-10 19.313s SuperPI 1M​
*3.**sneekypeet* e2200@3400Mhz w/1.55v -309fsbx11 5:8 495mhz 5-5-5-15​*4.**newtekie1* e1400@3200Mhz w/1.48v -400fsbx8 4:5 500mhz 4-4-4-12​
*5.**RadeonX2* e2140@3056mhz w/1.31v -382fsbx8 4:5 477mhz 5-5-5-15 19.5s SuperPI 1M​
*6.**Xazax* e2140@3.4Ghz w/1.632V - 425fsbx8 1:1 425mhz 4-4-4-1218.406 SuperPI 1M​Everest Memory Bench- 6926 Read -7704 Write -7910 Copy with 78.8 latency​Celeron 440@3.4Ghz w/1.58V - 340fsbx10 1978mhz 9-8-8-18 1T​Celeron 430@3.6Ghz w/1.5V - 400fsbx9 4:5 1000mhz 5-5-5-15 19.360 SuperPI 1M​
*7.**p_o_s_pc*
X2 250 @3.9Ghz w/1.504v - 278fsbx14 CPU/8 5-5-5-12
20.906 Wprime 32M​4850e @3.3Ghz w/1.504v - 264fsbx12.5 CPU/8 4-4-4-12 2T27.4s SuperPI 1M 24.9s Wprime 32M​5000+ Black Edition@3203mhz w/1.568v - 228fsbx14 CPU/7 457 4-4-4-1227.891 SuperPI 1M
14525 Generic CPU​
*8.**mrhuggles* e2140@2402mhz w/1.08v - 400fsbx6 1:1 400mhz 5-5-5-18​*
9.**Flyordie*3800+ X2@2750mhz w/1.35v - 275fsbx10 CPU/12 229mhz 3-3-3-8 34.6s SuperPI 1M​
*10.**flyin15sec* e2180@3600mhz w/1.512v - 400fsbx9 3:4 533mhz 5-5-5-15 17s SuperPI 1M​
*11.**silkstone* e2180@3400mhz w/1.512v - 340fsbx10 2:3 533mhz 5-5-5-12 18s SuperPI 1M​ Check out his in-depth post here.​
*12.**ShadowFold* Pentium 4 520@4.2Ghz w/1.456v - 300fsbx14 860mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v​
*13.**sapetto* Intel Celeron@650mhz 6.5x100fsb- 100mhz 2-3-3-5​
*14.**mystikl* e2180@3400mhz w/1.456v - 340fsbx10 1:1 800mhz 4-4-4-12 18.45s SuperPI 1M​


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 19, 2008)

Do I has low cache


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Do I has low cache



Nope sorry. Specificied models only BUT I do remember you owning an e2k, if you can dig up soem of your benches you may post them.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 19, 2008)

Might I get an exception with my E4400 that is on the way?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

No exception sorry dark.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2008)

will post some benchies of mine ASAP


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry no bench runs but this is the best I could find in the archives:


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well then, I will just have to find shots of my playing with the Pentium D and get some new one with the DDR2 setup coming my way.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Was that your max sneekypeet?

@dark
Pentium D 820 is not what this thread was made for. Pentium Dual Core and Pentium D are 2 different things.

EDIT: Did not mean it to sound rude dark. K no hard feelings bro.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was that your max sneekypeet?



Yes sir, with or without the 11X multi, it capped at 3.4GHz, I think I hit a FSB wall at clost to 420ish by 6X.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Yes sir, with or without the 11X multi, it capped at 3.4GHz, I think I hit a FSB wall at clost to 420ish by 6X.



Ahh ok cool. 

PS: Please don't call me sir. Makes me feel like I have authority over you. We are all equal


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my E1400 and E2180.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/E1400 Testing/E1400_32GHz.png

Benchmarks against an E6600 can be found here.

I also have the E2180, but I don't have any benchmarks on it.

I have found though some more testing with the E1400, that having fast low latency RAM helps make up for the lack of cache, but not entirely.  Moving from 4GB of DDR2-1000@5-5-5-15 to 2GB of DDR2-1000@4-4-4-12 made a huge improvement in performance, but it still wasn't up to par with the E6600 at the same speeds.

I'm hoping to get an E5300 when they are released, would those count here(they are technically Pentium Dual Cores)?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Unfortunately I was aiming just for the specified series in the OP (e1k, e2k and 4x0's). Sorry newtekie.  But your information comes in handy ALOT! If you can post a CPUz of the e2180, it may help.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> PS: Please don't call me sir. Makes me feel like I have authority over you. We are all equal



Would you rather he call you ma'am?

Sorry, I use sir and ma'am a lot and that's my retort whenever someone says something like that.

Now off to find my e2180 screenies........


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Would you rather he call you ma'am?



Actually yes, then I know you're joking. Calling me sir is like flaming on the forums, it gets you nowhere. I would still have the same amount of respect back to you regardless.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Would you rather he call you ma'am?
> 
> Sorry, I use sir and ma'am a lot and that's my retort whenever someone says something like that.
> 
> Now off to find my e2180 screenies........



Lol its just a respect thing I grew up with, no offense Jr. I realize we are all here to be equal. I'll make sure from here on out not to be so damn polite, Ok sir?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

In case you missed my post. ^^ 

Anyone else with some cool screenshots?!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 19, 2008)

here's my E2140






3.0GHz






another superPI 1M screenie






And this screenie is E2140 @ 3GHz 9600GT @ stock






E2140 3GHz 9600GT overclocked






weird though as I saw this pic above on 3Dmark06 on E2140 @ 3GHz my 9600GT can OC on core as you see to 740MHz now I'm on Quad it can only go 700MHz with default volt on 9600GT


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2008)

got my celeron to post @3.4ghz but i cant get it to boot to vista64 for the life of me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> got my celeron to post @3.4ghz but i cant get it to boot to vista64 for the life of me



What vcore? ~425fsb?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> What vcore? ~425fsb?



i tried several lol up to 1.45v and yes on the FSB

i dont know if its the mobo or the cpu but i dont think it can handle the FSB it wont do it @7x either


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i tried several lol up to 1.45v and yes on the FSB
> 
> i dont know if its the mobo or the cpu but i dont think it can handle the FSB it wont do it @7x either



As you can see by my SS I had to run over 1.55V to get it to boot at 3.4GHz on my E2200. May not need as much but i found they hog the voltage over 3.2-3.3GHz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2008)

P45 is up and running will post some benchies ASAP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

JR I know it isn't Intel chip but just so we could have alittle something to compair could i put up some scores with my 4850e when i get it running?Its low cache and a cheap chip


----------



## cdawall (Nov 20, 2008)

thats fair toss some benchies up


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats fair toss some benchies up



I will in about a week or 2 when i get my new PSU thanks


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

i love asus


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

could there be some other benchmarks? Intel has an edge on Super PI and AMD has an edge on Everest


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Generic CPU bench.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Generic CPU bench.



ok thats one then.  anything else?(not thinking computers too much right now)

EDIT: how about CPU benchmark http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/CPUMark.shtml



> This application was compiled without any optimization (speed or floating-point), therefore tests can't be in favor of a specific processor type.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

nice clock Cdawall


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks cdawall for using mine and JRs ideas for benchmarks can't wait till i get my 4850e back up I'm going to try to match your 3.48ghz cdawall if i can do it


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

pushing it a little higher


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats! You can stop now 

Also regarding Generic CPU bench.....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2008)

cdwall now you just showing off  lol

you going to try for higher?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

should be able to get 3.6ghz


**edit**


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> should be able to get 3.6ghz



Glad to see it isnt locked in the FSB. Get MOAR volts going to it!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Glad to see it isnt locked in the FSB. Get MOAR volts going to it!



using AIbooster to tweak some more out of it now






***edit***


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2008)

Ty out setFSB in windows, i was able to test with less volts on my E7200 after I got to windows and toyed with it!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Ty out setFSB in windows, i was able to test with less volts on my E7200 after I got to windows and toyed with it!



been using aibooster from inside windows


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats cdawall! Now if you can pull a SuperPI 1M run at that speed ....


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats cdawall! Now if you can pull a SuperPI 1M run at that speed ....



sp1m doesnt like to run on my pc lol


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> sp1m doesnt like to run on my pc lol



One thing I would do with SuperPi if it didn't like to run, its let it sit for a min or so at the OK prompt just before it actually started test.  Can't guarentee it will work for you, but always seems to do the trick, maybe has something to do with the program being freshly opened and the RAM being used right then and there.  Hopefully you will be able to do a few other benches at that speed.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> One thing I would do with SuperPi if it didn't like to run, its let it sit for a min or so at the OK prompt just before it actually started test.  Can't guarentee it will work for you, but always seems to do the trick, maybe has something to do with the program being freshly opened and the RAM being used right then and there.  Hopefully you will be able to do a few other benches at that speed.



hehe sp1m crashes at any speed on my copy of vista ran as admin etc...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2008)

@cdawall

I think i may not be trying a high enough vtt voltage for 3.6Ghz. Max I was at 1.4v. What was used for those CPUz shots?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> 
> I think i may not be trying a high enough vtt voltage for 3.6Ghz. Max I was at 1.4v. What was used for those CPUz shots?



1.6-1.8v


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2008)

oh adn i found out the chip wont go any higher






lol 1.68v in windows and even AIbooster would go no higher


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Xazax (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is mine, done with 

intel Celeron 440
2GB DDR2@700mhz 5-5-5-15
Biostar NV7050V M-7

I'm sure once i hand this chip off to Cdawall he can push more but the biostar wont have any of it pass 3.0ghz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the club Xazax! Why don't you drop it in your 790i just to see truly how far it can go?


----------



## Xazax (Nov 25, 2008)

Way Ahead of yea JR 

I had a little fun with it... needless to say that 3dmark05 score is impressive indeed hahaha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

Still quite impressive IMO. On those 440 chips, can the multiplier be dropped?


----------



## Xazax (Nov 25, 2008)

I couldnt change the mutli at all the 790i had a strange bug with em, it reported in post that it was using the lowest multi, while actually the highest multi was being applied


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2008)

Xazax said:


> I couldnt change the mutli at all the 790i had a strange bug with em, it reported in post that it was using the lowest multi, while actually the highest multi was being applied



Weird!?

So we know most of the motherboards support them but unsure if the board's bios supports multi changing.


----------



## Xazax (Nov 25, 2008)

I know the 790i FTW did, but i guess it didnt like low cache procs


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm going to melt that bitch
@jr update the 1st post lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

here is mine on my 4850e@3.3ghz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

here is xazax's 440


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

is that the max for that chip or it still got more in it?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that the max for that chip or it still got more in it?








can get more just testing right now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

I want to see 3.6ghz or more but looking good.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

Aww cmon cdawall. I know its got 3.8Ghz in it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Aww cmon cdawall. I know its got 3.8Ghz in it.



i bet it does to check the volts out


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

this is stable im online with it now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

OK you can stop now. LOL


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 5, 2008)

*lowest voltage maybe?, maybe lowest voltage per clock...*



im really pleased with the performance of this cpu, what its clocked at and how cool it runs. and how power efficient it is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> View attachment 20633
> 
> im really pleased with the performance of this cpu, what its clocked at and how cool it runs. and how power efficient it is



not bad here is my low voltage clock (i think its good for AMD)


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 5, 2008)

wow thats really not bad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> wow thats really not bad



Thanks  btw i looked at yours again for having stock speed of 1.6ghz and your running 2.4ghz on that low voltage that is great


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

*Updated post #2*

@cdawall
Shall i post what you have so far with the 440? Let me know. xD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Updated post #2*



thanks for updating... I am thinking about tomorrow lapping my 5kBE just for kicks and to try to get 3.3ghz for benching on it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Updated post #2*
> 
> @cdawall
> Shall i post what you have so far with the 440? Let me know. xD



its not done yet you can update it later


----------



## Xazax (Dec 5, 2008)

I knew my lil celly had it in her


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

Xazax said:


> I knew my lil celly had it in her



i justed posted @4ghz trying really hard to get it bootable to windows


----------



## Xazax (Dec 5, 2008)

Whats the VTT volts?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Whats the VTT volts?



is the PLL or FSB termination?

oh and


----------



## Xazax (Dec 5, 2008)

FSB term, i mean your taking a 800mhz FSB and pushing it near double it!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

1.8-1.9v depends on my mood when i boot up


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

Geez! Shall I put that on record in post 2? Also have you posted this on HWbot?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Geez! Shall I put that on record in post 2? Also have you posted this on HWbot?





you can put that not on hwbot yet


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

*Post #2 updated*


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

I know you can get 4ghz cdawall but that is a hell of a clock


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know you can get 4ghz cdawall but that is a hell of a clock



working on 4ghz but i think im about peaked on this chip at least on water maybe it will hit for on DICE


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> working on 4ghz but i think im about peaked on this chip at least on water maybe it will hit for on DICE



do you have a DICE pot? I would love to see what you could do with DICE or LN2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice clock cdawall!
I told you that you can stop at anytime.


----------



## Xazax (Dec 5, 2008)

Lolz @ 1.9v i think 2.0v is the limit before Degradation/blowing up your home.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Lolz @ 1.9v i think 2.0v is the limit before Degradation/blowing up your home.



i tried 2.1v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i tried 2.1v



Holy crap! And I quote:


			
				Dr. Emmett Brown said:
			
		

> "This sucker's electrical, but I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need."


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)

What about the S939 series? I got an X2 3800+. ;-)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> What about the S939 series? I got an X2 3800+. ;-)



Is it a Brisbane or ummm .. Venice "??"


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Is it a Brisbane or ummm .. Venice "??"



Its a Toledo. ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> Its a Toledo. ;-)



those are some good clockers.(well alot of them are)



JrRacinFan said:


> Is it a Brisbane or ummm .. Venice "??"




Brisbane is AM2 bro. Venice is single core 939


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> those are some good clockers.(well alot of them are) Brisbane is AM2 bro. Venice is single core 939



See that's where I lack knowledge is S939 and S754. Would you consider to let him join p_o_s?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> See that's where I lack knowledge is S939 and S754. Would you consider to let him join p_o_s?



considering the S939 3800 is about equal to the AM2 3600 and 3800 i would let him join if he has it clocked to a reasonable level(2.7+) but because of the DDR ram it may slow it down some.

@JR
BTW my old gigabyte board lives  and now i have it set up and working even a slight overclock. check out the specs for "resurrection" in my specs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> considering the S939 3800 is about equal to the AM2 3600 and 3800 i would let him join if he has it clocked to a reasonable level(2.7+) but because of the DDR ram it may slow it down some.



@ Flyordie

With that being said. Post a CPUz and SuperPI 1M


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

here is Super PI with my 5kBE and the Gigabyte board that came back from the dead 






EDIT i forgot the ram speed can i just post a SS of CPU-Z?


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> those are some good clockers.(well alot of them are)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, my X2 Toledo will do 3.2Ghz on 1.45V ;-) but on this board it caps out at 2.74Ghz.
(will edit in my scores in a few, my ICS chip is overheating causing my OC to drop to 2,680Mhz (FSB is set to 280Mhz)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> EDIT i forgot the ram speed can i just post a SS of CPU-Z?



If you want to, you can do a CPUz + Memset SS. 

@Flyordie
Nice clocks!


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457760  <-- Thats its current stable speed so will do it at that speed. ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you want to, you can do a CPUz + Memset SS.
> 
> @Flyordie
> Nice clocks!



Ok thanks for not having me run super PI again. I will post them here in few.


----------



## flyin15sec (Dec 6, 2008)

Guess I'll post what I've done:
E2180
EVGA 650i Ultra

Unfortunately I'm using the what appears to be the wrong SuperPi. More to come once I get benchmarks done. And get ths system back up to 3.6ghz, it's been detune to only 3.33ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JR i don't have memset installed on this rig and it takes about 5mins for this rig to restart so here is a CPU-Z link and SS 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=457766


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2008)

I also have a PD i wouldnt mind posting, an 830 to be exact.  You do know that a PD is dual core? im sure you knew that 
other than catche and instructions, the only difference is the 2 cores on 2 chips(C2D), rather than 2 cores on 1 chip(D)


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

here is my Wprime with my 4850e if i didn't post it already


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

@Everyone
*Post #2 updated*



3870x2 said:


> I also have a PD i wouldnt mind posting, an 830 to be exact.  You do know that a PD is dual core? im sure you knew that
> other than catche and instructions, the only difference is the 2 cores on 2 chips(C2D), rather than 2 cores on 1 chip(D)



How much cache is on-die?  I won't be able to add your results but if you like you can post them here! It would help other members trying to tweak out the goods. 

Thanks!

@flyin15sec
Think you may be able to squeeze a little more performance out of your ram with tighter timings? Maybe 5-4-4-13?

@Flyordie
Can you submit a Memory tab ss from CPUz for me please. Thanx!

@p_o_s
Would you like me to include that run in post 2?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Everyone
> *Post #2 updated*
> 
> 
> ...




Yes please. The PD 830 has 2MB L2 (1mb per core)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Yes please. The PD 830 has 2MB L2 (1mb per core)



OK well I am leaving it up to you pos, if he posts results should I add it to post 2?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK well I am leaving it up to you pos, if he posts results should I add it to post 2?



I would add them considering that the Pentium D was Intels comp. for The Anthlon X2 BUT on the other hand i am saying NO DON'T post becase the Pentium D is based on the P4 and this thread is about the Core 2s and Anthlon X2s 

i want to see a Pd in action haven't seen there numbers in along time. 

BTW you didn't put the super PI time for the 5kBE 27.891


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

*Post 2 updated (again)*
Like the new look guys?

@p_o_s
I could add non-member settings to post #2. Think that would be cool? Please guys if you don't mind could you try to stick with Generic CPU bench?


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 6, 2008)

CPU-Z is bugged. My real voltage is 1.35V (set in BIOS). The formula used for the sensor is wrong. Should I post a bug report for it? lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> *Post 2 updated (again)*
> Like the new look guys?
> 
> @p_o_s
> I could add non-member settings to post #2. Think that would be cool? Please guys if you don't mind could you try to stick with Generic CPU bench?



yea that would be cool. BTW could you link me to the Generic CPU bench i want to run it on my 5kBE


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> CPU-Z is bugged. My real voltage is 1.35V (set in BIOS). The formula used for the sensor is wrong. Should I post a bug report for it? lol.



**sighs** Should've told me sooner.....

*Post 2 updated (yet again)*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

5kBE@3.2ghz 






BTW does anyone know what would cause a board to stop working then a few months later start working again and run like normal?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2008)

celeron 430 on its way to me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> celeron 430 on its way to me



I would like to see what you could do with one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819112205


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would like to see what you could do with one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819112205



have tpu buy me one and i will kill it for you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> BTW does anyone know what would cause a board to stop working then a few months later start working again and run like normal?



The board only needed a CMOS reset and the battery dies out.

@cdawall

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Celeron-D...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
I have a 347 and its fun to see 4.6Ghz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> The board only needed a CMOS reset and the battery dies out.
> 
> @cdawall
> 
> ...



I cleared the CMOS many times and still nothing happened and i even took the battery out. Thats what i don't get but ohwell i am using it now and still no problems i even stress tested it last night.Now all i need is to hurry up and get a new PSU for it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I cleared the CMOS many times and still nothing happened and i even took the battery out. Thats what i don't get but ohwell i am using it now and still no problems i even stress tested it last night.Now all i need is to hurry up and get a new PSU for it.



Trust me electronics are never ideal. Cold Storm had the same issue a while ago with one of his boards.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Trust me electronics are never ideal. Cold Storm had the same issue a while ago with one of his boards.



I will just take your word for it i don't feel like trying to figure it out. all i know is now i have 2 rigs again both with decent specs(video sux on 2nd rig for now)  i think i am gonna RMA my 7900GS when i get feeling better and use it for the 2nd rig when i get my new PSU for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

If you want Im possibly upgrading my wifes pc to a single 4670. Interested in a 2600 pro?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you want Im possibly upgrading my wifes pc to a single 4670. Interested in a 2600 pro?



how does it compare to a 7900GS?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how does it compare to a 7900GS?



Same ballpark, I can net 4k 3dm06 in single card on my DFI pc.

EDIT: So yeah if you cant get the RMA just LMK via PM alright?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Same ballpark, I can net 4k 3dm06 in single card on my DFI pc.
> 
> EDIT: So yeah if you cant get the RMA just LMK via PM alright?



ok I will let you know and thx for the offer


----------



## r9 (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how does it compare to a 7900GS?



It is faster about 50%


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

r9 said:


> It is faster about 50%



what is 50% faster? Is the 7900GS 50% faster then the 2600 pro? or is the 2600pro 50% faster 


also keep in mind the 7900GS comes clocked at 500/700


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

See I have a 2600 OC'd to 480/680. Can do 700/500 but not super stable, meaning only once in a great moon i get a VPU recover. With 480/680, it never vpu recovers.

If it helps any pos, the 512MB flavor when overclocked is a shade under an 8600GT @ stock but the IQ is better.

EDIT: But this is comparing apples to oranges because the 2600 Pro's are mainly aimed towards newer more recent games, the 7 series, older games. Meaning the GS will outperform the pro in older games, but the pro to outperform the GS in newer. Basically if this helps any, it performs close to an X1950GT and like having a 7600GT.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks JR. So the 7900GS will be better in some games and in others the 2600pro.. Also keep in mind all of my video cards get a voltmod sometime or another.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks JR. So the 7900GS will be better in some games and in others the 2600pro.. Also keep in mind all of my video cards get a voltmod sometime or another.



Well shit bro. With you voltmodding the card expect near 2600XT results.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well shit bro. With you voltmodding the card expect near 2600XT results.



That is about what my volt modded 7900GS pulled off after the BIOS flash with timings changed. Is the 2600 a reference design? I am not having much luck finding a voltmod for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> That is about what my volt modded 7900GS pulled off after the BIOS flash with timings changed. Is the 2600 a reference design? I am not having much luck finding a voltmod for it



Well I do know the PCB on the ones I have are reference XT design.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well I do know the PCB on the ones I have are reference XT design.



I will see if i can find a volt mod. If i can't sorry but not interested.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will see if i can find a volt mod. If i can't sorry but not interested.



Hey no biggie. I know I was at a stopgap from modding one of the cards due to not having a hi res camera to post pics for assistance.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2008)

hows this for a 24/7?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hows this for a 24/7?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081207/Capture140.jpg



 Now that is what im talking about! Now time for some benches?!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Now that is what im talking about! Now time for some benches?!



lol i will get benchmarks with everything peaked out when i have a chance


----------



## Xazax (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are my results, with a (might as well be stolen for the deal i got!) Celeron 430 I got here from TPU for $20 bucks!

Specs
Asus P5Q-Deluxe
CDawall's former WaterCooling kit(mine now )
Celeron 430 1.8Ghz(Stock)
Gskill PIblack 2x2GB 5-5-5-15 DDR2 1000mhz

Overclocked to 3.6Ghz 100% Stable, 24/7 Temps are 34~ idle 58~ Load 
Voltage
1.5v~ Vcore
1.4v FSB
1.56 PLL
2.2v RAM
Sadly only 400FSB seems stable anything 400< Fails to post i dont know why.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2008)

Xazax,

It's probably clock locked. What happens if you pull multi down to 8? Can you post over 400 then? Just curious ....


----------



## Xazax (Dec 12, 2008)

I havent tried but i will.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh also one other thing you can try, those PI Blacks should be able to do CL4 timings at that voltage and speed.


----------



## Xazax (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine dont seem to  they cant do 1066mhz CAS 5-5-5-15 i must of gotten a bad set


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 12, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Mine dont seem to  they cant do 1066mhz CAS 5-5-5-15 i must of gotten a bad set



Wow! Now that is something very peculiar. I mean even the cheap "Blue" 2x2GB G Skills can do 1GHz CL4@2.2v.


----------



## Xazax (Dec 12, 2008)

Them seem to do 900mhz CAS4 and 1000Mhz CAS5 just fine, ill play around with it some more as well as trying x8 multi


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2008)

i should have a 430 at my house when i get home so i will see if i can get over 400 outta it


----------



## Xazax (Dec 12, 2008)

Hehe i did it  (almost) eat this Cdawall

Managed to pull 3.8Ghz~ @1.55v was so close on time to 4.0Ghz(got 3.9Ghz) but cant seem to get it stable.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2008)

i still got higher 3.88ghz 

and that was in vista 64bit much harder than XP


----------



## Xazax (Dec 12, 2008)

There's my beauty of a setup


----------



## cdawall (Dec 12, 2008)

see now thats just unfair here i am running mine in a full case on my standard everything lol


----------



## cdawall (Dec 13, 2008)

just got a 430 in going to bench it with aaron and see what we can get out of it on chilly water


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking forward to some numbers! xD


----------



## a_ump (Dec 13, 2008)

same,  i'd never had thought those celerons could oc so much...learn something new everyday


----------



## cdawall (Dec 13, 2008)

well after making an attempt to add some more room for the extra watercooling stuff im adding aaron tried to kill me....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66289&page=13

look at the last few posts


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2008)

on a cheasy intel air cooler (Tt jungle 512)


----------



## Xazax (Dec 17, 2008)

Well glad to hear your still alive and overclocking!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Well glad to hear your still alive and overclocking!!



my watercooling is in pieces so im working on that still everything sould be in tomorrow or the day after







my cooler until i get my water running


----------



## Xazax (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like the thing that came from below lol, top secret intel cooler??


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Looks like the thing that came from below lol, top secret intel cooler??



lol you could call it that i call it $5 worth of alum and copper


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

just so you guys know i had some luck... I got my 4850e to 3.4ghz but the part where i wasn't so lucky i didn't save the SS before it hang... So am going to be trying again when i put it back in my Biostar board. I think with alittle more power and a board that can handle bus speed (HT) better i can get it some what stable...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

add this bro. Its my 5kBE @ 3.2ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

I already have ur 5kBE. Also the pic isn't showing for me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I already have ur 5kBE. Also the pic isn't showing for me.



you already have Generic bench for my blacky? the pic is showing for me....


BTW couldn't wait to put my biostar back in. The Gigabyte board just couldn't push my 4850e to where i wanted so the Gigabyte and 5kBE are paired together again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Weird! I guess I was having internet issues earlier at home. The pic is loaded fine on work pc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Weird! I guess I was having internet issues earlier at home. The pic is loaded fine on work pc.



 you have more problems then anyone i know with the internet. I think i killed my 5kBE  It didn't like 1.7v vary well. I went to put it in my gigabyte board to test it on there because it wouldn't work on my biostar after that  then i dropped it on a hardwood floor and bent alot of pins  so maybe i will be getting a Phenom sooner then i thought then the 4850e will be going into my 2nd rig... I need to stay out of the bios on this damn biostar board it lets me give the stuff too much voltage and i can't keep my hands off of it  I even gave my 4850e 1.68v to try and get 3.5ghz today temp hit 65c and shut down before i even got into windows  

just a FYI i didn't have a shut off temp set when i had the 5kBE in and was at idle in BIOS at 61c 


BTW thanks bro for adding it 

I think this i over used the smiles in this post


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

I am really good at repairing pins so if you think its salvageable, can I have it?

LOL@ internet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am really good at repairing pins so if you think its salvageable, can I have it?
> 
> LOL@ internet



I think after i eat tonight if my headache is gone i am going to bend the pins back. I'm good at it too i'm also good at pin mods  have done one before on it. I think the voltage and high temps may have killed it. I will let you know around 8 i should have an update.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Mmk! Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

talking to chicken patty about buying his 9950 from him...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2008)

my 5kBE still lives! and if chicken pattys 9950 still is working i should be getting it soon too.  

this chip has taken a hell alot of abuse and still running strong

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465048


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap!!!



whats the holy crap for?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2008)

my celeron 430 is a dead no bot past 409*9


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap!!!





p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the holy crap for?


That it survived!!!



cdawall said:


> my celeron 430 is a dead no bot past 409*9



It died a glorious death tho right?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2008)

not yet but its going to if it doesn't start cooperating if it thinks 1.8v is bad it has another thing coming


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> not yet but its going to if it doesn't start cooperating if it thinks 1.8v is bad it has another thing coming



Here if you want it to die a nice slow death just ship it to me. I'll be pushing 7x500fsb through the damn thing. LOL


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here if you want it to die a nice slow death just ship it to me. I'll be pushing 7x500fsb through the damn thing. LOL



i forgot how to change the multi on my mobo lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 18, 2008)

This low enough?
http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?sSpec=sl7pr
I got one coming.. Will have a few days to play with it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 18, 2008)

YEP! thats plenty low want to send it to me lol i want to kill it

ill trade you my celleron 430 its pissing me off anyway


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 18, 2008)

When I am done with her you can


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Does a E5200(2M Dual Core)  count in here? I saw the OP, but it does state Low Cache. Just wondering....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2008)

Eeh eh .. Sorry J, but nah ... 

EDIT: Feel free to post though  and I thought you were going to bed!?


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

damn....


----------



## Xazax (Dec 18, 2008)

Besides, the E5200 are too easy to OC wheres the fun in that?


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Xazax said:


> Besides, the E5200 are too easy to OC wheres the fun in that?



only up to a FSB of 340.. after that its a bitch. I got mine to magicly post @ 353mhz and rebooted to a non post. Since then I cant seem to get past 343 FSB. It is possible, there is proof. Maybe my cheap ass G.Skills are holdn me back... dunno. We will see when my Geil Black Dragons get here, picked up a 1066 2gb kit for $30 no shipping. 

Oh, and when they get here. The first thing im doing is pushing 2.3v through em and shooting for the 1200mhz mark on my G.Shits.. If they break, oh wells


----------



## Xazax (Dec 18, 2008)

Not all ram has it in it, i got some Gskill PIblack 2x2GB even with 2.3v cant do 1066mhz CAS 5 :\


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive had it @ 1150 with 2.26v but it was unstable. But I know I can hit 1200 with more volts, when my new RAM comes in and i test it to make sure its good, ill throw these G.skills back in and run some high voltage OCs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Clocked up vid card more


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are my results
Super PI 1M = 18.629 (E2180@3.4@1.512v)
3dM Vantage = 7338 (HD4850@740/1163)
Everest Mem = 8494/6167/6532/57.7 (read/write/copy/latency)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to the club slikstone!!! *Post #2 updated.*


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Welcome to the club slikstone!!! *Post #2 updated.*



Thanks, I can Get the chip to bench ok at 3.5 but it isn't real stable even with 1.56v (max my board allows) 3.4 is the max it's stable and 3.35 is what i run it at (same voltage -ish) I'm not really sure what the problem is. my board should run 1600fsb chips, and i've seen other peeps running e2xxx series at over 400mhz fsb. Just a dud chip i guess, but i'm happy with a 70% overclock


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2008)

after folding on gpu and cpu for about 2 days solid

both cpu and GPU fans are in silent modes cpu fan @50% gpu fan@57%


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

@silkstone
G33 really isn't an overclocker's chipset. So what you got really is awesome!

@cdawall
Nice temps! Really really nice! Did you order that P******* C******* that you were talking about the other day?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Not bad SF! What's your ram like?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)

860mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v . Pretty nice chip but I cant get it to budge after 4.2..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

That would be a 2:3 or 5:8 ratio?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @silkstone
> G33 really isn't an overclocker's chipset. So what you got really is awesome!
> 
> @cdawall
> Nice temps! Really really nice! Did you order that P******* C******* that you were talking about the other day?



its 220v only so now i'm waiting for my local guy


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 20, 2008)

No idea lol Gonna try for 5ghz again soon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its 220v only so now i'm waiting for my local guy


Ahhhh nuts. =/
Hope you can pick it up soon. That would be really really cool. No pun intended. 



ShadowFold said:


> No idea lol Gonna try for 5ghz again soon.


You mean like this. xD


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 20, 2008)

ok, tight'nd up the timings a bit and redid it...  CPU Voltage- 1.35V, RAM Voltage- 2.5V (yes, 2.5V, so I know these will OC further. ;-)  )




edit-
My desktop is dirty, yes... but I am moving crap around and sorting it out to put on my external drives for an OS re-install... gonna do a complete fresh install of Vista for the X3 8750 Black Edition I bought today. ;-)


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @silkstone
> G33 really isn't an overclocker's chipset. So what you got really is awesome!



Thanks - I have nice idle temps too (not enough room on screen for speed fan 

I have 30-36-37 Celcius [cpu-core1-core2] - (If i remember correctly i'm converting video at the moment) with a 35C system temp. Putting in an extra fan really worked well (-10C) + lapping and good compound (-10C)

G33 isn;t an overclocking chipset? damn that's not what asus said on the box, bunch of barstools, i' going to do them for false advertising


----------



## Xazax (Dec 21, 2008)

I got rid of my ASUS PQ5-Deluxe it was pissing me off with so many FSB holes!!! i found out it had 410-420 FSB hole of no post, also seems 470~. so i sold that POS on craiglist's and now i have a GIGABYTE GA-EP45-EXTREME(see review below)
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1425

I expect great things from these im going to re-test the Celeron 430, and i have an E2140 from KBD ontw


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 25, 2008)

Would the X3 8750BE be considered low cache?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2008)

No sir.


----------



## Xazax (Dec 29, 2008)

Update.. Well i after some decision making, and no i decided to try out the EP45-EXTREME.. and its very good.. here are the Results with an E2140

Sadly the Celeron430 seems to be maxed at 3.8~ish almost got a boot at 4.0ghz but no luck tried for 30mins playing with the voltages etc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Could be better but not all that bad.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

i get to stay in this club


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

come on  cdawall i know that the chip has 3ghz in it


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> come on  cdawall i know that the chip has 3ghz in it



my mobo doesn't like posting or booting over 320HTT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my mobo doesn't like posting or booting over 320HTT



try using AOD or some program in windows. my board didn't like anything over 325HTT in the bios but in windows I got it up to 376HT and one step higher BSOD but I had it running 375 for awhile... here is what i found. Setting the ram to 200(ddr 400) HT mult. to 2x got the best HTT speed for me. maybe give it a try if you haven't


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice C! Think you got more in her?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

not without more volts but i'm working on that


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Post 2 updated.*


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

i tihnk i can get it higher


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh ok. Well for now I have your benched CPUz listed. Just let me know when you think you found your max stable.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ahh ok. Well for now I have your benched CPUz listed. Just let me know when you think you found your max stable.



i think that is max stable lol and i just booted (and BSOD'd) into XP @2.88ghz 1.85v


----------



## Xazax (Jan 2, 2009)

You still havent added my E2140 :\


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

Wheres it at X? I obviously missed the post.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 2, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1129584&postcount=215


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Post 2 updated*

Thank you X!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2009)

if i cut half the cache out of my cpu with a knife can i join?


----------



## Xazax (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol, only if you send me the full picture of your avatar


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> if i cut half the cache out of my cpu with a knife can i join?



Sure! xD



Xazax said:


> Lol, only if you send me the full picture of your avatar



Think I see a lil bit of nip in the pic! Shes very perty!


----------



## sapetto (Jan 8, 2009)

It's not OC but it's truly LOW cache


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for updating... I am thinking about tomorrow lapping my 5kBE just for kicks and to try to get 3.3ghz for benching on it.



i said i was going to lap it and i did. I did this awhile ago just got around to taking good pics


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2009)

@pos

Thank you again for the more in-depth pic! Hows the lapping performing for you? 

@sapetto

Your in! What's your full sys specs of that kickin' old school rig?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

@JR its been great. got about 9c drop underload i raise the voltage to 1.55v on it and temp doesn't even hit 50c underload and before it would hit the 60c shut down temp


----------



## sapetto (Jan 10, 2009)

Here it is 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481394


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i said i was going to lap it and i did. I did this awhile ago just got around to taking good pics



Good Job with the Lapp, looks great and 9C is an excellent reduction, i only got 10C after doing the IHS, HS, and using decent thermal compound. Remember you can check the quality of the lap with  razor, but i'm sure you don;t need to with those temp reductions.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Good Job with the Lapp, looks great and 9C is an excellent reduction, i only got 10C after doing the IHS, HS, and using decent thermal compound. Remember you can check the quality of the lap with  razor, but i'm sure you don;t need to with those temp reductions.


Thanks
i didn't even think to check it... Maybe i will while i have it out... but i am sure its fine. I mean 4hrs of sanding on a flat surface(a sheet of glass from a pic. frame) on a counter top i am sure that it is fine but if i remember i will check it out later.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 22, 2009)

It's me joining up late with a Celeron 440, I also had an overclocked E1200, but I can't find pics. I'll try to dig them up.

Rig:
CPU: Intel Celeron 440 2.0Ghz @ 3.33Ghz, 1.48v
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Alpine7 Pro
Motherboard: Biostar G31-M7 TE
Memory: OCZ Value 1Gb DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 @ 1110Mhz 6-6-6-15, Stock Volts.
HDD: Seagate 250Gb
GPU: ATI X1800XL 512Mb GDDR3
PSU + Case: Nobrand mATX + Nobrand 500W.





















And a pic of this thing in the box:





Currently selling this little box, I put it together out of spares to get rid of it.


----------



## mystikl (May 18, 2009)

Don't think it can go any higher than this.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

Nice SuperPI run. If you can relax your timings and set 4:5 ram ratio it should give you a nice boost.


EDIT: 

I take that back, I thought you were running @ 400mhz. Yes not bad at all, still attempt to up your ram, that would give you boost. It should be able to do 1Ghz+ @ 5-5-5-13


----------



## mystikl (May 18, 2009)

My RAM doesn't overclock very much. I tried 900Mhz @ 5-5-5-18 with 2.1 volts but it was a no go.


----------



## Flyordie (May 23, 2009)

hehe-
What if we disable the L3 on the PII in the BIOS? Would that work as "Low Cache"?


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2009)

Sempron X2 2300+ 2.2ghz@3.2ghz 1.4v (BIOS) 1.44v (windows)
XFX NV730A/8200
4x1GB Corsair XMS2 DHX@900 5-5-5-15 2v
1.5TB Seagate 7200.11
cooled by a little baby A64 freezer


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2009)

can i post old school Sempron (T-bred core)?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 27, 2009)

@cdawall

Wanna slam down a SuperPI 1M or a Fritz Chess for us.

@p_o_s_pc

Sure man!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2009)

Will get something up with it sometime just too damn tired tonight.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 27, 2009)

nice thread


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

do i has low cache? 

lets bring this thread back to life. There has to be someone that got some results since 508days ago


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2010)

the 5k+ yes, it would be.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> the 5k+ yes, it would be.



You know it is the new 45nm AII based? 
I will have to bench it... that is if i ever get it 

what about the x2 240 and x2 250? I have some benches of them still


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2010)

Check OP bruddah! 

Opening club to any chip without an L3 excluding core i3 series.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

i will post some results up later on then. I'm kinda busy right now


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check OP bruddah!
> 
> Opening club to any chip without an L3 excluding core i3 series.



AFAIK, the i3 has L3 cache.

Anyway, here is my E3200@4.1GHz:







This thing was a bitch to overclock, frontside bus holes big enough to drive a Mack truck through!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 16, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> AFAIK, the i3 has L3 cache.


That's why I mentioned excluding i3. Meaning i3 counts in the club, got an i3, you're in.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's why I mentioned excluding i3. Meaning i3 counts in the club, got an i3, you're in.



Ah, ok, I get it now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2010)

X2 250 @3.9Ghz w/1.504v - 278fsbx14


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2010)

Got your ram timings for that run pos?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got your ram timings for that run pos?



I don't have a shot of them but i remember it was /8 5-5-5-12
that is what i had to run them at on that board to get any good overclocks.


----------

